

Russia threatens to block Wikipedia over cannabis page - oneeyedpigeon
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/russia-threatens-to-block-wikipedia-over-cannabis-page-10464894.html

======
omarchowdhury
Is that really necessary? As far as I know they prefer alcohol over there.

------
jdlyga
Russia also blocked Reddit for a day or two over a single post. Can't they
filter out single webpages? Is this an HTTPS issue?

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Yup, this seems to be more of the same. And, yes, HTTPS prevents them from
filtering out anything below the entire domain. I hadn't actually realised
wikipedia was HTTPS-only until now; I'm unsure why we can't have the option of
either protocol.

~~~
Houshalter
Because they want to prevent this situation exactly. You either have to ban
Wikipedia in its entirety or let everything be uncensored and anonymous.

In theory there is nothing stopping them from making their own version of
Wikipedia. By scraping all the content from the original. But that's a lot of
work compared to adding a web page to a block list.

------
jakeogh
I hope Russia isnt done revolting.

